# Socionics and Physical Manifestations



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

I was reading about the static vs. dynamic dichotomy on wikisocion when something caught my attention:



> *Physical Level*
> 
> At this level, Static–Dynamic manifests as contrasting impulses to biological homeostasis/heterostasis. Homeostasis I understand as constancy and heterostasis as variability of the organism and its surrounding environment.
> 
> ...


Statics and dynamics - Wikisocion

I found it interesting. This is not the first time I see an author talking about a socionics characteristic having a physical manifestation either.

(Regarding rational/irrational)


> *physiology*
> 
> angular, discrete movements
> internal tension (readiness)
> ...


Socionics :: Rationality / Irrationality


What has your experience with these aspects of socionics been like? Do you notice these characteristics in people of the respective types? And are there any studies that either prove or disprove these kind of physical manifestations?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> I was reading about the static vs. dynamic dichotomy on wikisocion when something caught my attention:
> 
> 
> Statics and dynamics - Wikisocion
> ...


The description, if input: Static me, vs. Dynamic husfiend, is ... So very amusingly exact. Now I understand the random, 'boredom' furniture movement, and my own resistance to it. The physical builds and their respective habitual arrangements. And... Everything. roud:


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> _Dynamics are heterostatically inclined to change their material conditions of life such as wardrobe, home interior, or furniture arrangement, for sake of variety or out of boredom. For Statics this tendency is uncharacteristic. _


As the theory goes: Dynamics are more changeable in their preferences; statics are more stable. In relationships Statics stabilize Dynamics, while Dynamics give Statics some momentum.

In reality there are a lot of other things that contribute to this. For example: subtypes. Many of the Ixxj types of Pe subtype are very erratic in their choices, while Ixxps of Pi subtype tend to be conservative. Types 1, 9, and 6 are more habitual in their choices, while types like 7, 2, 3 are much more open to change and experimentation. 

Regarding physiology that sounds mostly true. My experience shows that subtypes sometimes make almost an opposite impression in cases the subtype brings out the function that is contrary to the description. Statics are most static when they are of Ji subtype, for example Fi-ESFp or Ti-INTj. When they are of Pe subtype they can at first glance appear to be dynamic.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> I was reading about the static vs. dynamic dichotomy on wikisocion when something caught my attention:
> 
> 
> Statics and dynamics - Wikisocion
> ...


Yes, I'd say it's pretty accurate although the dynamic types (Ej and Ip) being able to change their metabolic rate and internal body temperature through sheer will (lol) sounds a bit suspect. Although I suppose there's some evidence for the ability in science in relation to the studying the performance of peak mountain climbers who hike through extreme temperatures.

Though the rest makes sense and are logical conclusions to much of the fundamental aspects of Model A. If you accept many of the foundational aspects of the theory then a type having a certain cognitive preference would naturally lead to some predictable consequences and behaviors. Although interestingly enough, the converse would not be true; that behaviors can lead to a better understanding of a person's psychology since behaviors can be imitated or learned through study or repetition. This is likely why MBTI testing so often leads to mistyping. (Although to be fair, Socionics tests tend to be awful in their own way.)


----------

